# my fantasy Bremont...



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

... would be an MBII derivative with a GMT complication similar to the Sinn 857UTC. And maybe, just for grins, I'd spec a countdown inner bezel. Maybe call it the MBIII, or the MBII-G? I think a Martin-Baker watch with GMT features would sell like hot cakes.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I second that! This would be my next watch! For me an MB with a GMT feature would be the perfect watch! Cheers Jim


----------



## knvinvest (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree 100%. I would buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Almost, I'd want a traveller GMT complication.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Come to think of it, I'd buy an SM500-based GMT watch, too!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

knvinvest said:


> I agree 100%. I would buy that in a heartbeat!


I know, right?!?!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

MBII w/ a GMT would be sweet...

So would the Solo or U2 GMT...


----------



## knvinvest (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe if we write to Bremont, they will take into consideration. The customer service person said they would love to hear suggestions from us and she'll pass it on to the brothers.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

knvinvest said:


> Maybe if we write to Bremont, they will take into consideration. The customer service person said they would love to hear suggestions from us and she'll pass it on to the brothers.


I am way ahead of you! From your lips etc etc...


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I've mentioned this to them before, along with the GMT internal bezel. The latter has made it into the P-51. A three-hander with GMT would appear to round out the collection. I'm sure we'll see something along these lines in due course.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Noodlefish said:


> I've mentioned this to them before, along with the GMT internal bezel. The latter has made it into the P-51. A three-hander with GMT would appear to round out the collection. I'm sure we'll see something along these lines in due course.


Giles' comments in response to my question at piers' place seem encouraging!


----------



## knvinvest (Jul 27, 2010)

mattjmcd said:


> Giles' comments in response to my question at piers' place seem encouraging!


What was his comments?


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

knvinvest said:


> What was his comments?


I am paraphrasing, but he said they/he ( "he" meaning Giles ) would like to see a 3-hand GMT in SM500 or MBII format in their lineup at some point. Hopefully soon...


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

A GMT Supermarine would be outstanding. The S500 leaves very little to be desired, but a GMT complication would be a welcome addition to the range.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

bumped for awesome presagitude


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

mattjmcd said:


> bumped for awesome presagitude


You da man!  I mentioned comments like yours in the MBIII review I posted, and this thread is proof that the MBIII is indeed "the peoples watch".


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Dreams do come true! :-d Cheers Jim


----------



## satdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

I would like to see a brushed steel case or Ti for SM 500 & 2000. Also have the face far less complicated...ditch the train tracks. Gmt internal be a good option. Maybe an orange bezel for those of us who dive as an option....I like bigger watches so for me a tad wider is better, but I'm not joined in this corner by many I guss.....why not choice of barrel colour also.


----------



## Supermarine2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

satdiver said:


> I would like to see a brushed steel case or Ti for SM 500 & 2000. Also have the face far less complicated...ditch the train tracks. Gmt internal be a good option. Maybe an orange bezel for those of us who dive as an option....I like bigger watches so for me a tad wider is better, but I'm not joined in this corner by many I guss.....why not choice of barrel colour also.


The Terra Nova maybe what you are looking for.j


----------



## satdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

No offence...absolutely not
way to much going on for my liking and still got train tracks.....sorry but not or me .


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

CaptLeslie said:


> Dreams do come true! :-d Cheers Jim


lovely, Jim! I am going to the AD event with Nick here in LA this week. It'll be all I can do to keep the check book in... well, in check. I feel obligated to buy one. Lol.


----------

